
Razmnamah: the Persian Mahabharata - lermontov
http://britishlibrary.typepad.co.uk/asian-and-african/2016/04/razmnamah-the-persian-mahabharata.html
======
pm90
This is really incredible! I can't believe that these manuscripts have
survived for that long. One thing I was never sure of was if the Mughal empire
established universities/libraries/archives for scholarly work. It seems like
this was more a work of art meant for the king and nobles rather than for the
public though.

